# Guidlines for posting to the Photo Locations forum



## voodoocat (Mar 19, 2004)

Welcome to the Photo Locations forum. 

*Before you post:*
Look through the threads to make sure one doesn't already exist for the location you are posting or inquiring about.  There is a Search function on the forum and it works quite well.

*Posting to the Photo Locations forum:*
In the title of your thread please list the location you are posting about.  Area name, City, State or Province, Country.  If you are requesting information on a specific location, please include a [REQ] tag in the title.  When Someone fills that request you or one of the moderators can remove that tag. 

*What to include in your post:*
If you are posting a thread that you have been to and taken pictures of, please include the following.
Directions to this location.  Earn extra points by including an image of a map!
Photos you took at this location. 
Tips and suggestions for: Time of day, time of year, angles, etc


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

Well said Voo! couldn't've put it better myself

I also just want to emphasis that this isn't a critique thread and the point of this is giving others lowdowns on where to get good shots :mrgreen:



> Earn extra points by including an image of a map!



in the USA/Canada:
http://www.mapquest.com

in New Zealand 
http://www.wises.co.nz

in Australia
http://www.whereis.com.au/

in the UK
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/

Sorry that i've just included English speaking countries here, i know there are more out there - if you have a good link let us know!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 23, 2004)

Am Deutschland:
http://www.mapquest.de

France
http://www.mapquest.fr


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 8, 2004)

The photoforum location forum now proudly accepts [MEETUP] - post your meetup information here - you can use it in conjunction with meetup.com


----------

